# Breaking in new boots



## Delta (17 Oct 2005)

Hello mates, I just finished up my first weekend BMQ section. I noticed that the top part of both of my toes (the big ones, not the little ones) are like f*cked. I can barely feel pressure exerted on that part of my toes. Do you guys think that feelings and sensity will come back or I am screwed.


----------



## Jimmy C (17 Oct 2005)

I am not a doctor but I would say that the feeling in your feet will most likely come back. It is probably due to the fact that your feet aren't used to being in your new boots or maybe they are too small for your feet and too tight.


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

We call it new combat boot syndrome    
Wait till you see what they feel like after your first 13km march!!

Seriously though, the feeling should come back fine. Give it 2 days, if they are still like that check in with Supply because perhaps you need a new sized boot/width etc.

Always remember to break your boots in before heading out to the field with them!!


----------



## FNG (17 Oct 2005)

Are you the only one there with this problem?......If so I think i'd check with the medic.....depending on how concerned you are by it anyway....well...good luck and keep on given er man!


----------



## Delta (17 Oct 2005)

my boots are not like skin tight or anything, they just plain fit. I guess they r not broken in enough. Thnx guys/gals.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Oct 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> my boots are not like skin tight or anything, they just plain fit. I guess they r not broken in enough. Thnx guys/gals.



I wouldnt worry if i were you, i had the same thing when i first joined, and it lasted about a month. I had numbing in my toes, and the bridge of my feet. Eventually, it peters off though


----------



## shaboing (26 Oct 2005)

i had this bad during my infantry course this summer, my whole right big toe had no feeling, and while i was at the MIR for some poison ivy i asked the doc about it and i was told its from the constant slamming of the foot to the ground and its not permanant. it has been a long time for me but finally i am getting feeling back, its about 75% back now after months, since july. hope this helps


----------



## Delta (15 Jan 2006)

A while ago I posted a post about my numb toe, http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35559.0.html . The same thing happened to my right toe, so I brought the up the problem to a Cpl during a feet inspection. As I was talking to the Cpl, a Sgt passed by and then he recommended me to buy better insoles (i already had 1 pair) that are from Dr Scholl's, around $35, specifically for athletes. Well, I had been looking around Dr Scholl's insoles, but I can't seem to find that meet his criteria (Dr Scholl's, around $35, for athletes). Any of you wear insoles here? Which kind do you guys recommend me to buy?

PS. The Sgt said that he doubt that the numbness will goes away due to the fact that I am flat-footed, he definitely recommend me getting insoles, or joint problems will appear soon. So those guys who also have numbness, you should get your feet checked out by someone.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jan 2006)

Sorbothane Ultra Soles are an excellent choice

http://sorbothane.com/sorbothane-insoles.html

http://www.run-longer.com/insoles/ultra_sole.html


----------



## fourninerzero (15 Jan 2006)

My Favorite type of insole is the Dr. scholls memory foam insole. They form really well to my foot, and are really comfortable. The only downside to them is they take a while longer than a non foam (ie Gel or mesh) insole to dry out after your feet have been sweating on them.


----------



## Fdtrucker (15 Jan 2006)

Whatever insoles you end up using ensure that you replace them before you have other difficulties with your feet. I spend over a few hundred dollars thru a year for my insoles that I wear in my boots.


----------



## toughenough (16 Jan 2006)

The other night in a classroom setting, we were told by a master corporal about keeping equipment clean, especially in cold weather ex's, etc etc. And to make sure to keep our boots clean, but he said something along the lines of "for you guys on course right now, I don't want to hear what you have in there, but don't let them be seen during inspection."

Are insoles technically contraband?

Thanks to the above 2 for the suggestions as well. I'll be in the market for some in the coming weeks when my kit is issued.


----------



## McplWagar (16 Jan 2006)

I have NEVER heard of insoles being contrabrand. I tell all my recruits to buy the best insoles they can afford and if they can't to use the ones the military issue them as long as they HAVE insoles. They are your feet and you can't replace them, so do everything you can now to protect them.


----------



## shaboing (16 Jan 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Sorbothane Ultra Soles are an excellent choice
> 
> http://sorbothane.com/sorbothane-insoles.html
> 
> http://www.run-longer.com/insoles/ultra_sole.html



i second that, i did have dr scholls gel ones in this summer but i found they caused a lot of friction and gave me massive hot spots deep blisters that didn't get to the outside of my skin, i ended up going to the mir cause i could barely walk and they gave me the new sorbothane memory foam insoles and it made a huge difference


----------



## JSR OP (16 Jan 2006)

If your really having that kind of problems with your feet, why not talk to the MO about custom orthodics.  I was having foot problems, went to the MIR, was seen by an MO, Physiotherapist, and finally sent off to get custom orthodics.   for those of you that don't know what custom orthodics are, that are insoles that are made specifically for your feet.  

I went to this place...can't think if the name right now, they measured my feet, gave me a foot examination, watched me walk in bare feet, running shoes, and cbt boots.  they made a mould of the soles of my feet and then in about two weeks I had two sets of custom insoles, one for my running shoes and the other for my cbt boots.  Best of all, they didn't cost me a dime!  They should last for about 6 yrs I am told.

Now if your reserve, I don't know if your covered for this, but let me tell you, if you can get them, do it.  your feet will feel much better!  The only downside is that it could take you a while to get used to them.  I think it took me about a 2 weeks.


----------



## chrisf (16 Jan 2006)

toughenough said:
			
		

> The other night in a classroom setting, we were told by a master corporal about keeping equipment clean, especially in cold weather ex's, etc etc. And to make sure to keep our boots clean, but he said something along the lines of "for you guys on course right now, I don't want to hear what you have in there, but don't let them be seen during inspection."
> 
> Are insoles technically contraband?
> 
> Thanks to the above 2 for the suggestions as well. I'll be in the market for some in the coming weeks when my kit is issued.



Can't imagine he was referring to the insoles... to suggest that you're not allowed to have insoles in your boots is just ridiculous... maybe he was referring to when they were actually laid out for inspections.


----------



## Scarf Face (16 Jan 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> They should last for about 6 yrs I am told.



SIX years? Are you sure about that? Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but regularly used insoles (i.e. running 4+ times a week or hard usage of combat boots all the time) should be replaced once a year, if not more often.

As for non-custom insoles, you can also go to a hiking/outdoor sports store (MEC for example); they carry quality stuff and can make a recommendation for the specific activity you will be performing.


----------



## Delta (17 Jan 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> If your really having that kind of problems with your feet, why not talk to the MO about custom orthodics.  I was having foot problems, went to the MIR, was seen by an MO, Physiotherapist, and finally sent off to get custom orthodics.   for those of you that don't know what custom orthodics are, that are insoles that are made specifically for your feet.
> 
> I went to this place...can't think if the name right now, they measured my feet, gave me a foot examination, watched me walk in bare feet, running shoes, and cbt boots.  they made a mould of the soles of my feet and then in about two weeks I had two sets of custom insoles, one for my running shoes and the other for my cbt boots.  Best of all, they didn't cost me a dime!  They should last for about 6 yrs I am told.
> 
> Now if your reserve, I don't know if your covered for this, but let me tell you, if you can get them, do it.  your feet will feel much better!  The only downside is that it could take you a while to get used to them.  I think it took me about a 2 weeks.


I am a reservist. I asked a MCpl about whether the CF is covering for the cost for insoles, he said no since CF provides insolves, but those ones suck. I believe he got his covered by his civilian job insurance. Darn, I was hoping the CF would be covering it.


----------



## Scarf Face (17 Jan 2006)

CF covers it if you need them for medical reasons and you are on a 180+ day Class B contract.


----------



## JSR OP (17 Jan 2006)

Scarf Face said:
			
		

> SIX years? Are you sure about that? Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but regularly used insoles (i.e. running 4+ times a week or hard usage of combat boots all the time) should be replaced once a year, if not more often.


In this case Scarf Face, your wrong.
Yes, I was told six years.  I had my doubts too.  I was thinking three years.  but you should see these things.  These are not the blue insoles given to you at the MIR!  Moulded plastic, cut to size, with some other kind of material strategically placed to perfectly conform to my feet, with the proper support where it is needed and none where it isn't.  Doesn't sound comfortable, and like I said before, it took some time to get used to them, but they are now, and my feet, not to mention my back and knees as well, are feeling much better.

I do have to switch them out every now and then, you know, take the ones out of my runners and change them with my cbt boot ones to help them last longer.   

And besides, DND doesn't like to buy too many of these.  I'm told they cost a couple hundred bucks.  I don't know if that is for one pair or two.  So they had better last!


----------



## Kal (17 Jan 2006)

Delta

Since you're flat footed, I would highly suggest custom insoles/orthodics.  I'll tell you right now, that they may even be a necessity.  Get the problem sorted out as soon as possible before it gets worse.  I don't know what your PT regime is, but as your runs get longer and the problem goes uncorrected, it could pose a serious performace hindrance.


----------



## Delta (18 Jan 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Delta
> 
> Since you're flat footed, I would highly suggest custom insoles/orthodics.  I'll tell you right now, that they may even be a necessity.  Get the problem sorted out as soon as possible before it gets worse.  I don't know what your PT regime is, but as your runs get longer and the problem goes uncorrected, it could pose a serious performace hindrance.


Basically what the Sgt said, I am planning to see a family doctor and see what he recommends me to do



> CF covers it if you need them for medical reasons and you are on a 180+ day Class B contract.


well, I am NOT on the Class B contract, I am the kind which only parades once a week


----------



## davidk (18 Jan 2006)

Delta,

To sum up what everyone is telling you, either go see the medics and get some custom insoles (since you're not on class B it's probably gonna come out of your own pocket) or get a good pair of non-medical ones (I reccomend Dr. Scholls memory foam). The big thing is, you have to weigh the cost of custom-made insoles vs. the potential consequences...are you willing to really mess yourself up to save a few bucks? Think it over, and you'll make the right choice.


----------



## chrisf (18 Jan 2006)

Forget Dr. Scholls, go with Super-Feet, pretty much as good as you're going to get without custom insoles in this case. I've got low arches, used to have all sorts of problems, mostly on parades (Long periods of standing, walking/running/rucking was fine) when I was using Dr. Scholls, got the super feet, got no problems.


----------



## SoF (18 Jan 2006)

I bought a pair of Dr.Sholl's Massaging Gel Sport Replacement Insoles several months ago for about $20. I used them to replace the insoles in my runners. Biggest waste of money ever. Maybe it's me but I just can't seem to cut the insoles out perfectly and always end up with a small gap at the front of the insole. If you buy a decent enough pair of running shoes you shouldn't need any insoles. I'm probably gonna go all out on a pair of runners before bmq.


----------



## VGlaub (7 Apr 2016)

I plan on bringing my favourite set on insoles for my shoes and boots. Just not sure how many sets I should bring. I don't want to have to switch a single set between multiple pairs of shoes. Anyone have any idea how many I should bring. 2? 3? More? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2016)

If you don't want to switch, you'll need 2 pair for your combat boots, and 1 pair for your PT shoes.


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Apr 2016)

Crossfire said:
			
		

> In this case Scarf Face, your wrong.
> Yes, I was told six years.  I had my doubts too.  I was thinking three years.  but you should see these things.  These are not the blue insoles given to you at the MIR!  Moulded plastic, cut to size, with some other kind of material strategically placed to perfectly conform to my feet, with the proper support where it is needed and none where it isn't.  Doesn't sound comfortable, and like I said before, it took some time to get used to them, but they are now, and my feet, not to mention my back and knees as well, are feeling much better.
> 
> I do have to switch them out every now and then, you know, take the ones out of my runners and change them with my cbt boot ones to help them last longer.
> ...



I can testify to this. I used to get custom insoles made... they casted my feet and everything. I remember they used to last 4 years for me from what I recall. I should probably get another set made... i have been slacking on that.

I  also remember they were a few hundred too

Abdullah


----------



## Poacher434 (20 Apr 2016)

Superfeet


----------

